# [SOLVED]Brak ikon niektórych programów uruchomionych w trayu

## wlos

Dotyczy np. Amaroka i Klippera.

Aplikacje tam są (można je wywołać, otworzyć menu po kliknięciu prawym przyciskiem myszy itd.)

W zwykłym menu ikony do obu programów są widoczne stąd wnioskuje, że jest to jakiś problem z kde, że tych ikonek nie może wyrenderować.

Pierdoła ale upierdliwa jak jest kilka programów koło siebie i żaden nie ma widzialnej reprezentacji na pasku.

KDE 4.3.1

Arch AMD64Last edited by wlos on Mon Nov 16, 2009 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Tez ostatnio to mialem, problem sie rozwiazal przy kolejnym upgradzie KDE.

----------

## wlos

Jako, że siedzę w domu chory postanowiłem uaktualnić z nudów wszystkie zaległe pakiety od xorg'a zaczynając (nie ruszałem dotychczas, bo tyle postów było na ten temat, a wiadomo działa nie ruszaj (chyba, że masz dużo czasu;) )

Po restarcie X'ow ikonki są już w tray'u - choć nadal ciekaw jestem co było prawdziwą przyczyną..

(updatnąłem do xorg-1.5.3-r6, bo do tego jest jako taki guide)

----------

## soban_

No ja szczerze tez do tej pory nie wiem, pewnie jakis brak dopracowania ze strony programistow, ale to roznie bywa - jak sie nie ma na kogo winy zwalic to sie zwala wine na programistow. Wazne ze sie wszystko pozytywnie skonczylo, prawda? Co do zasady dziala - nie ruszaj, to sie nie zgodze do konca  :Wink:  tak wiec chyba solved? Chyba ze ktorys z forumowiczow wie co powodowalo ten brak ikon.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *wlos wrote:*   

> Po restarcie X'ow ikonki są już w tray'u

 Dodaj "[SOLVED]" przed tematem.

----------

